# Corny Keg Dimensions.?



## 1974Alby (4/5/11)

wondering if anyone knows (or can measure) the dimensions (diameter and height) of a standard 19L corny keg with disconnects on?...Im checking out a couple of 2nd hand fridges/chest freezers and want to take some templates and a tape measure to ensure I get one that can maximise the No of kegs I can fit in.

Cheers

Al


----------



## argon (4/5/11)

no idea with disconnects... i'd hazard a guess of adding another 4inches on top of keg to accommodate the disconnects and tubing


----------



## glaab (4/5/11)

just measured mine it's 650 with connects on and 215 dia. I have a threaded beer out quick conn on one and it's a bit higher, extra 10mm. That's the actual height, I haven't allowed clearance for anything


----------



## 1974Alby (4/5/11)

thank you so much...now to get me a fridge...and some kegs!!!


----------



## mika (4/5/11)

The articles fail again


----------

